# Gamers in the Abingdon,Bristol Va-Kingsport-Johnson City TN Area



## YourSwordIsMine (May 14, 2004)

Howdy all! I just moved down here to this "Lovely" part of Virginia, and am pretty lonely for some Roleplaying goodness. I'm lookin for a fun group that meets semi-regular. I play anything from D&D 3.0 to GURPS, to Heavy Gear and Warhammer 40K. If theres anyone out there, love to hear from ya.


----------



## YourSwordIsMine (May 30, 2004)

Did I mention that I'll play just about anything? Well... only a Vampire/Werewolf game if I get to play a Were-Chicken. *grins*

I'm looking for a fun mature group of roleplayers. I like everything from Forgotten Realms to Iron Kingdoms. I also like good old fashioned comicbook Superhero goodness. No matter the genre or game system I'd like to hear from you. 

Sean


----------



## Kodiakc (Jun 7, 2004)

Sean you should be in luck the gaming shops in Bristol VA are always looking for some players and my friend works at Evermore in Kingsport they run games every weekend so does waynes world in Kingsport, the Moutain empire comics in JC just expanded space so they can run games and i think the one in Bristol already does . I will check around for ya some friends of mine are in abingdon now and i think they are gonna start a bi monthly game soon 

bear with me and i will see if i can get ya a hook up heheh


----------



## f1r3warr10r (Sep 1, 2010)

where do you live in va? my four man group loves d and d but we are mostly into games workshop call me 423-765-0587 like to hear from you    shawn


----------



## f1r3warr10r (Sep 1, 2010)

dewaynes world is full of self important tards thats closest but anyone close would be great


----------

